# Bears - Where & Why



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

If you could get a bear tag anywhere in Utah next year which unit would you pick, and why?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Book Cliffs. 

There are a ton of bears there and some huge ones at that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

La Sals, tons of bears and i know the area


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Wasatch West. Close to home so it would be much easier to bait with my busy schedule.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Cache, If you can catch them on public ground, or get access to private, there are some beautiful cinnamon bears, and one huge pumpkin headed one. Or on public there are a few very large jet black bears, but its some miles. Same as everyone else, its just what I know.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

West Desert, because it would be a challenge finding one.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Depends on what you want:

If you're going to bait, Nebo is the obvious choice for you--close and good bear populations. 

If you are looking for a big bear and want to hunt behind dogs, I'd pick San Juan. 

I don't recall which units offer spot-n-stalk so I can't comment on those if that is your preference.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I make it a point to not hunt animals that could turn and hunt me back... so no bear, wolves, or cougar for this guy!!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a tag this year for the La Sal unit on the Spot & Stalk. I am very familiar with the unit, and see many bears there every time down... Without dogs or bait!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys, Especially you Ridge, I won't be in line for the west desert tag so you'll have better odds 

Always interesting to hear everyone's take on things.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If your baiting I'd stay as close to home as possible. Bear numbers are high and you can probably find them on any unit in this state.

With dogs San Juan. 

Spot and stalk would be bookcliffs or San juan. I always see bears in bookcliffs and my archery hunt on the San Juan we saw bears almost every day.


----------

